
The PJON Protocol specification v3.2 - gioscarab
https://github.com/gioblu/PJON/blob/12.1/src/specification/PJON-protocol-specification-v3.2.md
======
joshmarlow
I get a 404 - is this account private?

~~~
gioscarab
Sorry, I am a fool, I have posted the wrong link :)

